# NEEDED:New Oak Product, easy/efficient...



## rshosted (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, someone has to know about this product. I was searching the Web and found it... But I can't find it on FVW






It was an oak cube/stick that was about three or four inches long, attached to another one via a string. The idea was that you could hang it in your carboy for the time needed, then pull it out via the string when you were done.

I went to buy one and couldn't find it! I don't have a clue where I found it. I was thinking of making my own, but... well, I don't want to have to make one when I could just buy one. 

Has anyone ever used this tool, and/or know where to find it? (hint hint, good thing to add to FVW)

My thinking is that, since people have comlained about oak flavor settling to the bottom, if the oak cubes were hanging it might distribute the flavor better...??? That way you wouldn't have to stire a finished wine as much and possibly shock it...???


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm not familiar, but somehow "OakBoy" comes to mind....???


----------



## wolfman (Jan 10, 2007)

<a href="http://www.thebarrelmill.com/spirals.html" target="_blank">
_Try this site. The have something called infusion spirals that hang in the fermentation tanks._






http://www.thebarrelmill.com/spirals.html</A>


----------



## rshosted (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah, that post was from about a year ago. Thanks for the post. Since then I have used the spirals from george

I also just purchased a 5 gallong barrel. It's actually soaking with water right now to seal it up before I put a wine into it.


----------



## wolfman (Jan 10, 2007)

How did you like the results of the spirals?



I will also be interested in hearing about the results from the barrel aging.



I haven't jumped into the home wine making process yet, just doing some
research before I do and came across your post. Since noone else
replied I figure I give it a shout. Especially since I just left
George's site before visiting the forums.





How would you compare home brewed wine to say a $15 bottle of store
bought? My taste buds have been conditioned to the
California wines and in particular the big Cabs.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome wolfman!


----------



## rshosted (Jan 10, 2007)

wolfman said:


> How did you like the results of the spirals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I'm not able to tell you about the spirals... yet. I put one in about two weeks ago. I did, however, find a product called oak-boy. It was basically a long square, rectangular oak stick. It worked ok. I think I pulled it out too early. I wasn't patient enough. That is one reason I went for the oak spiral. I have high hopes for the spiral. Though, since I just filled up my 5 gal barrel for the first time tonight, I don't think I'll be buying an oak spiral too soon.  

Also, welcome to the forum. I think you will fit in well here. You already show that you are willing to try and help and that is why I have stayed with this forum. So welcome and thank you. 

As for comparing your home-brew to a $15 dollar bottle... hmmmm?
Which $15 dollar bottle. See, I've drank anywhere from about $50-$5 bottles. I, too, drink from about a $20 bottle range (and below usually, sometimes up a few bucks too). I would say that it really depends. Sometimes when you make your own wine you actually appreciate it more because you were able to control aspects of it. Say for instance, you love oak (as I've seen many home winemakers do). Well then for about a year you will waaaay overoak. (and love it by the way) then you will find you like something dryer and make a dryer wine. So there really is no comparison. 

okay okay, you want direct numbers. I can see you won't be happy until I do answer. I think you will find that depending on the type of kit you choose to buy and make will ultimately make the difference (and how long you are willing to age it). If you bought a good WineExpert kit (about $75) I would dare say you would be in the neighborhood of a $15 bottle. If you went up and buy a kit with grape skins (i.e. Crushendo) you can be anywhere from 15 to 35 depending on how you value the flavor. I made a white (which I don't really enjoy many whites) and it was just as good as any gwurstraminer that I have ever bought... no check that, in fact better. Though, I only buy about two bottles of it a year. 

Ultimately, you will not save money buying kit wines. Maybe if you get into making fruit wines with free (or close to) fruit. Now you won't save money (not because you can't, but because you will choose not too). The reason for this is simple TOYS! I would dare say if I did the math my bottles are coming up around $10-15 each for home wine. It would be less, but I had to buy a filter, bottler, barrel, on and on. But if you are diligent you will save money. Even if you don't save money you will love what you make, and you will love making it. 

So if you are thinking of getting into this hobby, do. Worst case you can sell your supplies on ebay. (but I don't think you will want to). 

Hope that helps,
-Ryan


Oh and I do have to say. I have not felt as much satisfaction as I did filling up a barrel with my own home made wine tonight. (even if barrels are not at all cost effective



)


----------



## Bert (Jan 11, 2007)

I like your answer rehosted .... And welcome wolfman....wolfman if you choose from one of the upper end kits and have a little patience with it, bottle and let it mature... I think you would have a very nice wine and one to your likeing....Hope you join us, this is a very fun hobby.


----------



## wolfman (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks rshosted and bert for all the information....



I am definitely not getting into this hobby to save money on my wine
purchases. I want to learn about wine in general and I do
believe making my own wine will be satisfying to the Nth degree and
will help me understand the complexities and nuances of the different
types. So, aging in a barrel is something I will definitely try,
not at first but in the near future. I even have thoughts
of making wine from the fruit itself if I can get a local winery to
sell me some grapes.



I will most likely start with a good quality kit. My thoughts
are, the difference in price is not that much and I don't want to be to
disappointed in a lower qualtiy. I'd rather risk spending a few
extra dollars at first then to be disappointed in the quality. 



One last question --- Does the wine making process make your home
smell like a brewery all the time? I am assuming you do this in a
basement or garage. I will be setting up shop in my basement and
was wondering what I should expect about the smell.



I only wish that someone had gotten me into this earlier in life, but better late than never.



I'm sure I will be visting this forum frequently... so stay tuned.





wolfman


----------



## Bert (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been in some brewerys and parts of them have very strong odors....winemaking odors are quite mild ...I really like them...but some find them offensive....I guess we are all different..... You will only get an odor when the yeast is working...the primary the most and some from the secondary...about for two weeks....Hope you join the fun..






PS: get some good winemakeing books, both fruit and grape ..they will be a big help..


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 11, 2007)

wolfman,

SWMBO (she who must be obeyed - my wife Virginia) hates the smell of fermenting wine. We live in Memphis, TN and have no basement, so I use the guest bath on the first floor as my "winery." Keeping the door closed on my first kit, she really only noticed the smell for the most vigorous two days in the primary.

Unless by "basement" you mean the media room/home theater you built down there,iaI'd have to say no problemo.


----------



## scotty (Jan 12, 2007)

Peter
If you care to look, These photos show my evolution from the kitches to converting the back bedroom into my winery.


http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/


----------

